
Asimov's three laws of robotics are nonsense - wesleyabbey
https://www.wesleyabbey.io/post/asimovs-laws-are-nonsense
======
QuadrupleA
Very lazy article. Sets up its premise, then offers only one counterargument -
that it's too hard to define "human" because of the edge cases of unborn
fetuses and just-died people needing CPR. Nothing at all after that, the
article just abruptly ends. Might be an interesting premise but someone will
need to argue it better.

------
LatteLazy
Isn't the whole point of the rule that they sound good but then rapidly lead
to "Skynet won't let me leave the house because being alive is dangerous".

